# Life Like dual operating crossing gates



## kevink (Jan 10, 2011)

I purchased life like dual operating crossing gates on ebay. I am new to this. It did not come with instructions. When i insert the g scale track the gates lower and remain in the down position. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to adjust sensisitivity. It came installed with an HO scale insert. Is there a different insert required for g scale? any help is appreciaited. thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is that they rely on the weight of the locomotive to drop the gates. "G" gauge track is probably to heavy to let the arms rise. Take the track off and see if the arms raise.

Chuck


----------



## kevink (Jan 10, 2011)

yes, if i take off the track the arms raise....i need to adjust it somehow so the arms stay up when the track is on.....then the weight of the train should lower the arms when it passes


----------

